# When does it end.......



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

I have been on prilosec for quite awhile and decided to change to prevacid because of previous relief from changing from one to the other....well...it ain't working any better....I am so sick of this back and forth and I can't figure out what is wrong...I believe that I have IBS and I know I have lots of acid in my stomach but the doctor doesn't hear my frustration and I have decided to change but is it really going to help?...I've had an endoscopy...colonoscopy...and barium swallow and apparently everything is okay.....well why in the hell do I feel so abnormal and sick.....


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Sherlyn,-I hear your frustration. I was on prilosec for 7 weeks for acid reflux..& not only did it make my reflux worst,but as a surprise bonus my once mild IBS got 20x worst. I am off the PPI's for LIFE. You may want to consider doing what I did and many many other fellow sufferers. First step: Throw all the PPI's down the toilet! The acid your stomach produces helps in many differnt ways, ( I was told it has about 100 different functions.) The 2nd step is the hard part. What to do??? What helped me most was completely changing my diet, taking digestive enzymes, drinking green drinks,( I take sun chronella)eating Proteins(Meat, chicken fish) with lots of vegetables, three meals a day! skip all starch for one/two weeks & see if you notice any improvements.Also, start taking some probiotics, they can help.One book that might help you is called, No More Heartburn by Dr. Sherry Rogers. M.D. She has some great advice dealing with this condition & I've personally gotten 80% better listening to her! You can too!!Just stay positve and Don't give UP!!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback....I have actually tried to eliminate fatty foods from my diet to see if it helps because lately I get nauseaous when I eat them....I was told that I have classic symptoms on Gallbladder disease and I am going to a new doctor next week....if he finds nothing I guess I will have to change my diet and rethink everything I eat...I know it will be difficult but I am at wits end....thank you again for the feedback...


----------

